# How to repiar broken udevstart ? [SOLVED]

## zeirix

Hi everybody,

after the last "emerge world" my system refuses to finish init (init version 2.86).

The output looks like this:

```
* Mounting proc at /proc ...

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ...

* Mounting dev for /udev ...

* Configuring system to use udev ...

/sbin/rc: line 93:  1076 Segmentation fault     /sbin/udevstart

*  Setting /sbin/udevsend as hotplug agent ...

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...

* Activating (possible) swap ...

* Skipping root filesystem check (fstab's passno == 0) ...

* Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

* You should stop using /etc/hostname and use /etc/conf.d/hostname

* Setting hostname to gentrinoo ...

* Calculating module dependencies ...

* Failed to calculate module dependencies

/sbin/functions.sh: line 332: rc_splash: comamnd not found

* Checking all filesystems ...

* Mounting local filesystems ...

mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist

mount: special device /dev/hda5 does not exist

/sbin/functions.sh: line 332: rc_splash: command not found

* Some local filesystem failed to mount

* Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

* Activating (possibly) more swap ...

swapon: cannot stat /dev/SWAP: No such file or directory

/sbin/functions.sh: line 332: rc_splash: command not found

* Setting system clock to hardware clock [Local Time] ...
```

...and then it stops.

Yes, I know, there's a lot of warnings, but first I want my system to boot again normally.

How can I repair this, e.g. using a Live-CD ?

Thanks a lot!Last edited by zeirix on Fri Oct 21, 2005 6:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ribx

yes you can! i am doing that atm, too.

check this thread

you have to install udev-070-r1.

boot the livecd, chroot, emerge sync, reemerge udev

----------

## rockdw

What version of udev are you using? I just stumbled across the same thing with my emerge a day or two ago. Basically, no devices are being created by udevstart because of the seg fault, so your hard drive partitions are not available for booting.

I was at udev-068-r1 and emerge -upvD world put me at udev-070.

I got the same results and I fixed it by booting off the livecd, mounting and chrooting (just like a new install) and reemerging udev-068-r1.

Works like a champ.

-- 

David

----------

## 3lite

i got a similar problem, due to a bug in udev-070. u need to sync and emerge udev again (udev-070-r1). i did this by starting the live cd, chrooting into my system. but.. due to this error my network-device was also missing. so i unmerged udev, rebooted the system, and did a emerge --sync && emerge -av udev.

worked for me.

----------

## zeirix

Hello,

I had the buggy udev-070, so I booted my system with Knoppix, mounted the partition by hand (Knoppix mounts all the drives read-only by default), did a 

```
chroot /mnt/hda7
```

 and made a 

```
emerge sync && emerge udev
```

Now It's "back to life"  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------

## Major

I booted on a Gentoo LiveCD and 

```
mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo

emerge sync 
```

up to that point everything works perfectly 

but I did emerge -av udev and a bunch of package is asking to be install ?

I'm pretty sure that is not normal !! it should only be udev without any other one !

Any idea ?

----------

## zeirix

You just have to 

```
emerge udev
```

 without any options.

That worked for me, it just installed the udev-package.

----------

## svancouw

Just a quick update to those of you who are relatively new to Gentoo (as I am). If you use udev version 103 or higher, you do not need to use coldplug. Unmerge coldplug if you are getting a blocking error message with these two packages.

From the handbook:

```

Note: You no longer need to emerge coldplug if you're using udev version 103 and higher, as udev itself will handle module loading. If you are upgrading to version 103, you must unmerge coldplug (emerge -aC coldplug) before upgrading udev. Be sure to remove the coldplug init script from all runlevels (rc-update del coldplug), and then delete it from /etc/init.d/ afterward.

```

----------

